# Simmons Hardware Cannon Breech



## acrumpler (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a shotgun my grandfather has that says Simmons Hardware / Cannon Breech 12 gauge shotgun. Does anyone know anything about this gun? Thanks for he help!

:sniper:


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Your shotgun is one of a huge number of inexpensive guns made between 1880 and 1920 so every farmer in America could afford a gun so they would be able to tell their spouse that they were taking a day off from farming to go hunting, and maybe have something different for dinner. Hopkins and Allen used the trade name "Cannon Breech" on some of their shotguns. They are long out of business and parts for these old guns are not available, and the cost of repairs is usually more than the gun is worth. One in fair condition is probably worth around $50 if someone is looking for something to hang on the wall. Not real valuable collector items, I'm afraid.


----------



## acrumpler (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks a ton for the info!

:beer:


----------

